

Finding uninitialized memory and corruption - slackito
http://altdevblogaday.org/2011/05/30/finding-unitiliazed-memory-and-corruption/

======
JoeAltmaier
Code check for uninitialized variables. Examine pointer lifetimes for
violations. Back out the last N code changes until the problem goes away -
then eyeball those changes. Eliminate arrays or at least arrays with fixed
bounds. Stop using stupid intrinsics (unchecked memory moves etc).

